# Deaden Your Dash Speaker's



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

We made a blog post on how to properly deaden your dash speakers' cavity - 
Florida Car Audio Blog Archive Dash Speaker Enclosure Design


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

cool..
I like the "cracking another beer" tips best.


----------

